# PXG or P790



## sandylc524 (Nov 12, 2017)

Heading for club fitting in 2 days. 

Has anyone tried PXG 0311?

Really really want to get these clubs, and the reviews are all good. They are just saying its not worth the $$. 

If the $$ donâ€™t matter, are they really better irons?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Not sure about the PXG but do like the look of the P790's. But if you're thinking those sorts of numbers, why not add the Titliest 716 T-MB to the equation? I've got the 3 iron, which is easy to hit, and have tried the 7 iron.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2017)

According to Bob Parsons they are extremely similar; too similar for his liking.

http://www.golf.com/tour-news/2017/09/16/taylormade-wins-first-round-pxg-lawsuit


----------



## hovis (Nov 12, 2017)

from the numbers I've seen the p790 are lower spin.   much lower.    i couldn't get the 7 iron above 5000.   this was giving me distance i didn't want and no stopping power on greens.    the pxg was alot better for me but I'd rather shave my backside with a broken bottle than spend Â£2.5k on a set of irons.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 12, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			If the $$ donâ€™t matter, are they really better irons?
		
Click to expand...

The ones that give you the combination of feel and performance you are after are the 'best' irons.


----------



## sandylc524 (Nov 12, 2017)

hovis said:



			from the numbers I've seen the p790 are lower spin.   much lower.    i couldn't get the 7 iron above 5000.   this was giving me distance i didn't want and no stopping power on greens.    the pxg was alot better for me but I'd rather shave my backside with a broken bottle than spend Â£2.5k on a set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

If the 7 was too much distance, canâ€™t you use 8?

yes, price is high. ðŸ˜‚ on the broken bottle.....


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 12, 2017)

hovis said:



			from the numbers I've seen the p790 are lower spin.   much lower.    i couldn't get the 7 iron above 5000.   this was giving me distance i didn't want and no stopping power on greens.    the pxg was alot better for me but I'd rather shave my backside with a broken bottle than spend Â£2.5k on a set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised by this.  I've just got a set of P790's and spin was fine, c. 6,800 on average for 7 iron although I do have the lofts a little weak (if that changes anything?)

Had them out a couple of times this weekend and love them, the feel is unbelievable.

PXGs are nice and if you've got the cash then go for it, I couldn't justify that sort of money on clubs (although the P790's aren't exactly cheap!!)


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 12, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			Heading for club fitting in 2 days. 

Has anyone tried PXG 0311?

Really really want to get these clubs, and the reviews are all good. They are just saying its not worth the $$. 

If the $$ donâ€™t matter, are they really better irons?
		
Click to expand...

That's what (proper) fittings are for! It's how they work for you, not others, that matters!

May be marginally better than 'standard', but way overpriced imo. 

I'd have to ask WHY you want to get those clubs. Be totally honest with yourself answering that question and you'll have your answer!

Btw. I've had a couple of sets of Miuras that were considered expensive at the time, though I never paid full 'off the shelf' price! These days I settle for 'classics' particularly Miura forged McGregors that I got 1 set for Â£50 and the ofher for about Â£60!


----------



## sandylc524 (Nov 12, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			That's what (proper) fittings are for! It's how they work for you, not others, that matters!

May be marginally better than 'standard', but way overpriced imo. 

I'd have to ask WHY you want to get those clubs. Be totally honest with yourself answering that question and you'll have your answer!

Btw. I've had a couple of sets of Miuras that were considered expensive at the time, though I never paid full 'off the shelf' price! These days I settle for 'classics' particularly Miura forged McGregors that I got 1 set for Â£50 and the ofher for about Â£60!
		
Click to expand...

I tried a few shots using a 7 in the range and they felt great! I was set on getting them but when i watched the reviews, a lot of opinions were of the â€œthey are overpricedâ€ kind.

hence the need to seek opinions of those who actually used them in comparison to the p790.

Havent changed clubs in 15y, so overpriced or not, i feel justified in getting them ðŸ˜‚


----------



## dufferman (Nov 13, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			Heading for club fitting in 2 days. 

Has anyone tried PXG 0311?

Really really want to get these clubs, and the reviews are all good. They are just saying its not worth the $$. 

If the $$ donâ€™t matter, are they really better irons?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you know of Rick Shiel on YourTube, but:

https://youtu.be/qWmQKwLnc1Y

He is a pro in Manchester. Last year he took the PXG irons and put them against the Mizuno MP-5 and Titleist AP2 to see what came out on top.

Spoiler alert, the PXG's did. But marginally.


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 13, 2017)

PXG are the dogs nads but no way are they worth that money, unless you have it to burn.  Fitted and ordered a set of 790s. Takes a bit of doing to run over my Srixons, but they did for me.


----------



## Crow (Nov 13, 2017)

Those PXGs look okay but if we're talking dog's danglies, then they're never going to compare with my set of Halley Tournaments.




Unfortunately you'll be pressed to find a set of the Halleys for love or money so best to bite the bullet and make do with the PXGs.


----------



## sandylc524 (Nov 13, 2017)

dufferman said:



			I don't know if you know of Rick Shiel on YourTube, but:

https://youtu.be/qWmQKwLnc1Y

He is a pro in Manchester. Last year he took the PXG irons and put them against the Mizuno MP-5 and Titleist AP2 to see what came out on top.

Spoiler alert, the PXG's did. But marginally.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I do subscribe to his channel. Ended up last night finally going for the 0311XF for 4-6i, and 0311 for 7-P.

Nos (swing and ball speeds, smash factor, dispersion) for both PXG and P790 were both really good for flushed shots, but:

1) the feel of the PXG was just phenomenal! It felt really solid. 
2) distance variance on missed shots were tighter w the pxg. 

Yes, PXGs nos were a bit better, but those nos alone dont warrant such a hefty price tag. What convinced me was how i FELT as i addressed the ball. I just knew i was going to hit it great. 

I dont know if that makes sense at all, but that was the decider for me.


----------

